
Excel is Getting Smarter - tcarn
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/29/excel-is-getting-smarter/
======
tcarn
As great as a lot of BI tools are, there will always be a strong demand for a
spreadsheet program like Excel. Glad Microsoft isn't throwing in the towel on
it.

